# Solved: Movement slow in Halo 2



## SpaceInvader75 (Jul 25, 2006)

OK, this is just weird to me; but Halo 2 seems to move slow, not choppy, but it seems to take a long time to rotate left or right.

Now granted, I have been playing UT3 (demo) lately, so of course the game speed in Halo 2 is not going to be as fast, but possibly something is wrong with the controls; the up and down movement seems to be faster than side to side somehow? 
Even the speed walking forward seems slow. 

It really shouldn't be my system (specs in signature) if it runs Unreal Tournment 3 ok then it should easily run Halo 2. 

Does Halo 2 for PC just suck? I remember it wasn't bad for the original xbox.
Maybe I should just stick with Unreal or Crysis and forget about it, but I enjoyed Halo 1 for PC and Halo 3 for xbox 360 and neither game seemed slow. And I don't have an xbox 360 now, nor do I own Crysis or Unreal Tournament 3. So I would be playing Halo 2 if the movement didn't seem so slow.

I'm just wondering if anyone else had a similar problem. 

If Halo 2 just sucks for PC then that will be reason for me to go put windows XP back on my PC. The only reason I am running Vista was for Halo and it came with my computer. I don't really notice any other advantages to Vista and it uses up more resources.


----------



## LJC UK (May 20, 2008)

Have you tried upping the controler sensitivity in the options?


----------



## SpaceInvader75 (Jul 25, 2006)

No. That sounds like a good idea. I will try that and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Syst3mSh0ck (Jul 11, 2009)

It isn't a very good port to the PC, they want you to play it with an Xbox 360 controller which uses XInput instead of DirectInput, but I don't think this relates to your problem. Apparently you can fix your "Input Lag" by going into the NVIDIA Control Panel and enabling V-Sync.


----------



## SpaceInvader75 (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks Syst3m. Forcing applications to use v-sync seemed to fix the problem, although it's still not the smoothest control (maybe because I'm not using an xbox controller, as you mentioned).


----------

